# ADBA Safe Dog II Certified



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's Earl wearing his ADBA Safe Dog bandanna. Earl is now an ADBA Safe Dog II Certified Dog and only 4 points away from his ADBA Championship.



















2nd Place under Amy Greenwood at the 2013 ADBA Show in SoCal


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yay for Earl! (and you!) I am sure he will have no problem getting the remaining points this year.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice dog! And congrats on the ADBA SD II!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you both ames and APBTN00b for the nice complements on The Earl Dog's accomplishment. If I can bring him into the Las Vegas Show in April like this. He's got his last 4 points for sure.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Having an ADBA Safe Dog does not mean you own a dog without drive.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

You have always been one of my inspirations Here on the board.. 
I love the work you do and your way with life! 
Congrats on not only the SDII but I know you'll make ch soon!

Owning a Safe Dog or a CGC does not! mean they don't have drive!! 

Thanks for sharing.!! 
One of these days I might just make another Cali show..! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Now that's a badass dog! He looks like an athlete.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Get it SEXY boy! Congrats y'all!


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

GL on the CH title! 

And gotta love a dog with a good drive.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

There's that handsome boy! Love me some Earl! You do a fantastic job not only with conditioning but also with the work you do with him. He's a heck of a bulldog!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep! I concur with all above Doug. You and Earl are both doing fantastic!! Congrats on the SDII and you'll have those last 4 points in no time!! Earl is one handsome boy.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Such fantastic news!!! Earl is one hell of a bulldog! Just beautiful. Props to you... And the ADBA SDII is just the cherry on top! Congrats!

I wish there were SD testers closer to me(instead of HOURS away) so I could get King his SD on top of his CGC he's already got. *sigh*


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone of all the really nice posts on Earl. He's really a fun dog to own. Here's a video of us working yesterday in prep for next weekends OB show here in SoCal.






Earl training Jan26 2014 - YouTube


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Earl is looking good as always.
Love seeing pics of him.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You've done such an awesome job with him :woof: he's such a great dog. I'm sure he'll earn those 4 in no time. How exciting &#55357;&#56842;


----------

